

Hacking Team orchestrated brazen BGP hack to hijack IPs it didn’t own - Fjolsvith
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/07/hacking-team-orchestrated-brazen-bgp-hack-to-hijack-ips-it-didnt-own/

======
fractalcat
Earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864152)

------
belorn
When a country hires mercenaries to server as an extra military or police
force, what is the legal frame work for that? The Italian police hires a
mercenary group to take down a target in Lithuania by breaking into a innocent
third-party ISP, without a single document by any court.

~~~
toyg
From what I've read, they were actually trying to get back their own CNC
server (which they had somehow lost access to), and the "third-party ISP"
(Aruba) was co-operating with them.

I agree that the Italian ROS (which is part of the Carabinieri, a _military
police_ force that ended up being the main Italian police force because of
accidents of history and a local penchant for fascism) were heavy-handed, as
they are _all the time_. For all our crying about NSA, European law
enforcement agencies are typically much worse.

------
tinco
_" which Ars translated from Italian into English using Google Translate"_

Surely Ars Technica can spare $10 to have someone (on Amazon turk or fiverr or
whatever) who actually speaks Italian and English to translate?

~~~
ohitsdom
I saw this complaint in Ars' comments as well, but I don't have a problem with
using Google Translate. If there was any confusion or if the situation was
very complicated, then sure, get an actual translator. But for a relatively
straightforward situation that Google Translate handles pretty clearly, why
bother?

~~~
anc84
Because this is what happened when I google-translated your comment to Italian
and back:

> I saw this complaint in the comments Ars' as well, but I have a problem with
> using Google Translate. If there was any confusion or if the situation was
> very complicated, then sure, get a real translator. But for a relatively
> simple Google Translate handles quite clearly, why bother?

Note the "I don't have a problem" -> "I have a problem". You cannot rely on
Google Translate and as a journalist, you should not be so stupid to do so.

~~~
sambe
Twice is very different than once, as I feel you are probably aware. Once with
editing/skimming is normally pretty good and at least obvious where
clarification is needed.

------
gambler
BGP and DNS - I can't believe we're still using them. Other pieces of software
and protocols definitely have their share of problems, but it's amazing that
the two protocols that are so central to the Internet infrastructure are so
deeply broken on the conceptual level.

I'm really excited about Snow and CJDNS.
([https://github.com/zrm/snow](https://github.com/zrm/snow) ,
[https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns](https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns))

------
SnaKeZ
Aruba should be boycotted for this

~~~
pygy_
You mean, by its peers, I suppose?

~~~
SG-
or its upstream vendors should drop them but I doubt they want to lose any
money.

~~~
MichaelGG
Upstream vendors are the ones that should take flak for allowing the
announcement. And they definitively should slap on policy restrictions on this
ISP.

